# Zim



## Davewatch (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum and looking for some help please.

I have just purchased this Zim and I am looking for any information about this watch or Zim watches.

I have been looking at Russian watches for a while but I've never seen one like this before.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Dave,

Welcome to TWF check out this thread & the links within for info on Zim

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64880&hl=%2Bwatch+%2Bfactory&fromsearch=1

Cheers Martin


----------



## Davewatch (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi thanks for that however I actually rec the watch today and I am retutrning it, the watch I rec is a copy/fake and it has none of the watch markings shown on the rear of the watch or on the working parts as described by the seller. Live and learn


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Davewatch said:


> Hi thanks for that however I actually rec the watch today and I am retutrning it, the watch I rec is a copy/fake and it has none of the watch markings shown on the rear of the watch or on the working parts as described by the seller. Live and learn


It may or may not be a fake, the later Pobeda's were 2602 15 Jewel calibers made by The â€˜Maslennikov Watch Factoryâ€™ is often referred to asâ€™Ð-Ð˜Ðœâ€™ (ZIM : â€˜Zavod Imeni Maslennikovaâ€™). It was located in the town of Samara(previously called Kuibischev) and produced watches under the Trade Nameâ€˜POBEDAâ€™ â€" ÐŸÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ´Ð°.

(These later Pobeda watches should not be confused with thoseproduced in the 1950s in the Moscow Factories, The calibers were unmarked & not as good in quality it may be one of them??

Like this one on Mark Gordon's site

http://www.ussrtime....ails.pl?id=1014

Cheers Martin 

PS If you are unsure about a watch, you can also post a pic before you pull the trigger & get a heads up.


----------



## Davewatch (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi understand what your saying it well could be looking at the picture you have but I have sent it back as wanted the marked up one which was advertised as rare 1959 zim pobeba zenith as stated by the seller. Thanks Dave


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Davewatch said:


> Hi understand what your saying it well could be looking at the picture you have but I have sent it back as wanted the marked up one which was advertised as rare 1959 zim pobeba zenith as stated by the seller. Thanks Dave


In that case you did right, a definite miss-representation, good luck

Cheers Martin


----------

